# ISO pasta for chicken alfredo



## summerf (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,  For dinner tonight I am going to cook chicken alfredo for the first time.  I have several types of pasta on hand but I don't know which would be the best to use.  Any suggestions?
Thanks
Summer


----------



## Dina (Feb 18, 2008)

Fettucini is usually the pasta to use for chicken alfredo.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a fan of linguini for alfredo.  It's not too small, not too big, just right!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2008)

Whatever you have on hand will serve in a pinch but I vote for long thin pasta such as fettucine, linguine, spaghetti...


----------



## corazon (Feb 18, 2008)

I like penne with my Alfredo. Then you get sauce inside the tubes too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2008)

I was just waiting a bit for confirmation - but I knew everyone would have a different favorite.  

I'd say that I would use most anything, including tortellini.  Angel hair would work but it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 18, 2008)

summerf said:


> Hi, For dinner tonight I am going to cook chicken alfredo for the first time. I have several types of pasta on hand but I don't know which would be the best to use. Any suggestions?
> Thanks
> Summer


 
Hi Summer. For a thicker sauce like alfredo, I would use a thicker noodle, i.e. fettucinne or linguine (already mentioned). Ziti or penne would be my next choice.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't had too much luck with spaghetti noodles or angel hair either, but that is just me 
I like the suggestions of Penne and Tortellini...


----------



## jet (Feb 18, 2008)

I pretty much use Radiatore for everything.  As a second choice I would say Penne.


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2008)

For alfredo, I'd do fettucini or in a pinch linguini. But, in fact, if it tastes good to you, go for it! Angel hair is one of my favorite pastas, but I wouldn't pair it with a cream sauce.


----------



## untateve (Feb 19, 2008)

When I make alfredo, I tend to use bow tie pasta.  It's simpler to cook and it's easier for my boys to get on the fork.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 19, 2008)

I like fettucini for a long noodle, but as the last post mentioned, I've been using smaller rounder ones lately because it's easier for the kids to handle. And they think the different shapes are fun! I use a different one every time. Radiatore are great, they are small yet alot of sauce gets into all the little grooves. Medium shells are good too.


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Feb 28, 2008)

A newbie question: what is Alfredo chicken?

Cheers, Michele


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2008)

MicheleFromPisa said:


> A newbie question: what is Alfredo chicken?
> 
> Cheers, Michele



Hi, Michele. It's chunks of chicken and Parmesan cheese sauce over pasta, usually something long like fettuccine or linguine. Sometimes people add other ingredients like broccoli or bell peppers.

CHICKEN ALFREDO RECIPE - CREAMY CHICKEN MORSELS WITH PASTA


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 28, 2008)

imho angel hair is too fine for creamy sauces.  I find the strands get stuck together.  Fettuccine is traditional for Alfredo, but Spaghetti or Linguine have enough body to stand up to the sauce.  For a shorter pasta, I kinda like Strozzapreti.  If you aren't familiar with that shape, keep an eye out.  Rustichella d'Abruzzo makes it (and exports it to US).  one of my favorite shapes.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 28, 2008)

MicheleFromPisa said:


> A newbie question: what is Alfredo chicken?
> 
> Cheers, Michele


 
Michele, it's a decidedly American adaptation of what probably started out in Italy, altho Alfredo Viazzi, who is credited with the invention of Fettuccine Alfredo, had a restaurant in New York for a long time, so maybe it's Italian-American all the way?  Whatever it is, it sure tastes good!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2008)

Someone else is also credited with inventing it, in his restaurant in Rome: 

Alfredo, Fettucine Alfredo

fettuccine Alfredo. The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language: Fourth Edition. 2000.


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Feb 29, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Michele. It's chunks of chicken and Parmesan cheese sauce over pasta, usually something long like fettuccine or linguine. Sometimes people add other ingredients like broccoli or bell peppers.




Thanks so much!


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Feb 29, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Michele, it's a decidedly American adaptation of what probably started out in Italy, altho Alfredo Viazzi, who is credited with the invention of Fettuccine Alfredo, had a restaurant in New York for a long time, so maybe it's Italian-American all the way?  Whatever it is, it sure tastes good!



I never tried, but sounds good! Bon appetit!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> imho angel hair is too fine for creamy sauces. I find the strands get stuck together. Fettuccine is traditional for Alfredo, but Spaghetti or Linguine have enough body to stand up to the sauce. For a shorter pasta, I kinda like Strozzapreti. If you aren't familiar with that shape, keep an eye out. Rustichella d'Abruzzo makes it (and exports it to US). one of my favorite shapes.


I will keep an eye out for it ,sounds interesting.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

You could use a Penne, but go with Fettucini. Try the green and white mix, or Garlic Fettucini. This will give it an extra BAM!!


----------



## shortchef (Mar 6, 2008)

_ I always use rigatoni because it holds onto the sauce (or does the sauce hold onto it?)  It is a nice, substantial pasta for that dish._


----------

